# Mini Receives Two Accolades In Kelley Blue Book's "2008 Best Resale Value Awards"



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*Mini Receives Two Accolades In Kelley Blue Book's "2008 Best Resale Value Awards"*

*MINI RECEIVES TWO ACCOLADES IN KELLEY BLUE BOOK'S "2008 BEST RESALE VALUE AWARDS" *

*"Best Resale Value in Convertible Category" and Top 10 Scorer Overall*

Los Angeles, CA - MINI took home two honors in Kelley Blue Book's "2008 Best Resale Value Awards". MINI was awarded a top spot with "Best Resale Value" in the Convertible category. In addition, the MINI Cooper has been named an overall Top 10 in "Best Resale Value". The MINI Cooper is the only vehicle to consistently be on Kelley Blue Book's Top 10 Best Resale Value list every year since 2003.

Kelley Blue Book's Best Resale Value Awards honor vehicles expected to retain the greatest proportion of their original retail price after five years of ownership. Depreciation often is the greatest expense incurred by drivers during the first five years of vehicle ownership, but according to Kelley Blue Book, shoppers who purchase the 2008 MINI Cooper are projected to obtain greater resale value down the road.

"We are overjoyed to receive this recognition from Kelley Blue Book for the MINI," noted Jim McDowell, Vice President, MINI USA. "We are committed to offering our owners outstanding value in areas of performance, safety and fun. The overwhelming enthusiasm MINI owners have for their car is a testament to our commitment and we see strong resale value as an important indicator of our efforts."

"As a testament to MINI's unwavering appeal, both the hatchback and convertible versions shine yet again in this year's Kelley Blue Book Best Resale Value Awards," said Jack R. Nerad, executive editorial director and executive market analyst for Kelley Blue Book's kbb.com. "Without a doubt, the expressive and fun MINI remains a resale champion."

Kelley Blue Book's 2008 Best Resale Value Awards are based on values from the November/December 2007 Kelley Blue Book? Residual Value Guide, researched by an expert staff of automotive market analysts. While the company's Residual Value Guide has been published since 1981, Kelley Blue Book established its annual Best Resale Value Awards in 2003. Each year, Kelley Blue Book announces its Best Resale Value Awards by vehicle category, the Top 10 models, and best overall brand.

About Kelley Blue Book 
Since 1926, Kelley Blue Book, The Trusted Resource®, has provided vehicle buyers and sellers with the new and used vehicle information they need to accomplish their goals with confidence. The company's top-rated Web site, kbb.com, provides the most up-to-date pricing and values, including the New Car Blue Book® Value, which reveals what people actually are paying for new cars. The company also reports vehicle pricing and values via products and services, including software products and the famous Blue Book® Official Guide. Kbb.com is rated the No. 1 automotive information site by Nielsen//NetRatings and the most visited auto site by J.D. Power and Associates eight years in a row. No other medium reaches more in-market vehicle shoppers than kbb.com; nearly one in every three American car buyers performs their research on kbb.com.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

This is one of the main reasons I opted for a Mini. I knew the car would be short-term...and have great resale.


----------



## windsor027 (Feb 8, 2006)

Anyone know the best place to place an ad to sell a Mini? I am selling mine and so far no luck. it is actually price very well also.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> This is one of the main reasons I opted for a Mini. I knew the car would be short-term...and have great resale.


From all this I would think they would lease well. Are you leasing or did you buy/finance?


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

windsor027 said:


> Anyone know the best place to place an ad to sell a Mini? I am selling mine and so far no luck. it is actually price very well also.


any luck here? http://www.northamericanmotoring.com


----------

